
Study confirms that ending your texts with a period is terrible - KerryJones
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/12/08/study-confirms-that-ending-your-texts-with-a-period-is-terrible/?tid=ss_fb
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703303)

